# I Love Spring



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Took the family out for a great day!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics. Great young stoker! Where are you riding? We enjoy our 98 mt3000 Cdale. 

Spring is great riding with cooler temps, especially for us here in South Texas where it is already going to hit mid 80's today.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

We were riding out in Fruita Colorado on Mary's loop. The Cdale is holding up well after 5 years of my spouse/stoker and I punishing it, then off to the inlaws for 5 years of rail-trails, and finally back for commuting and trail rides with my boy.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

That is a different fork than you had on it in pics from "the official cannondale" thread, yes?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Yep. We switched to a Marzocchi DJ2. Much better for small med bumps.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Fun pix!


----------

